# CA PE Exam Application Questions



## RideEng_929

I am working on filling out the PE application for this coming Fall's exam and I have a question;

How much detail is needed for the experience portion of the engagement form? There is enough room to write no more then 4 lines of text per section. Does CA only require a basis overview of experience per reference and not a full report of information?

Any one that has filed with CA please let me know, post an example of work experience if possible. That would be great.

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## benbo

RideEng_929 said:


> I am working on filling out the PE application for this coming Fall's exam and I have a question;
> How much detail is needed for the experience portion of the engagement form? There is enough room to write no more then 4 lines of text per section. Does CA only require a basis overview of experience per reference and not a full report of information?
> 
> Any one that has filed with CA please let me know, post an example of work experience if possible. That would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steven


You don't need to write a lot, but you need to show that it was techical work. Especially design - they love that.


----------



## gaidox

I took the exam last april.

It depends on what you do/did.

I agree that they love to see words like "design", "responsible for execution..in compliance with applicable codes...,"made engineering decisions",etc.

It does'nt need to be long.


----------



## EnvEngineer

Not alot of detail is needed but do use the wording from the state explaination of what is engineering is. That will make it clearer what your duties and qualifications are for that project.


----------



## RideEng_929

Thanks for the feedback. I now have a better understanding of what to write.


----------



## shaly

does board consider part time Experience ? Can some one help me


----------



## sac_engineer

shaly said:


> does board consider part time Experience ? Can some one help me


You will need 2 years of full-time experience if you have a ABET Bachelor's degree, or 1 year of experience with a Master's. Summer or internship employment will not count. Part-time employment can be used but you need to calculate the equivalent full-time period. For example, a year of working 20 hours per week is the same as 6 months of full-time work.


----------



## chaocl

Your part time and full time experience should not overlaps the education experience.


----------



## luckattack

My boss filled out the application for Idaho and was shot back a few times because the description did not satisfy their requirement. He pretty much put what we would normally put for the CA app but for some reason it kept on coming back, so be careful on how you fill it out.


----------



## bryan

as far as the references and number of engagements go, i know 4 references are required. does that mean there must be 4 seperate engaments with a reference for each or can it be 1 or 2 engagements with multiple references for each?


----------



## rcmcdougall

Can someone give me an example for each of the sections, (Tasks, Level of Responsibility, Engineering Decisions Made, and Projects)? I'm having trouble separating them since Engineering decisions and tasks seem almost like the same thing.


----------



## EnvEngineer

Task: Grading of slope for erosion control

Level of Responcibility: Engineer on site

Engineering decisions made: oversaw work by surveyor and excavators to insure grades, slopes and fill material met stamped engineering drawings.

Project: Alpha Corp Drainage Realignment

Task: Prepare Design Drawings for Runoff Culvert

Level of Responcibility: Design Engineer working undersupervison of Registered Engineer

Engineering decision made: Provided with run off estimates working with supervising engineer estimated pipe size, type of material, slope. Prepared draft drawing of culvert.

Project: Beta parking lot runoff control

the task is like the overall project task, engineering decisions made are where you applied engineering to complete the task (under supervision). it is necessary to review what is considered engineering and use the correct wording, remember the supervising engineer will be signing this confirming the work.

as far as the references and number of engagements go, i know 4 references are required. does that mean there must be 4 seperate engaments with a reference for each or can it be 1 or 2 engagements with multiple references for each?

BTW you only need 1 reference for all your work experience or can be more if you are claiming experince under more supervising engineers, you can have others (co-workers, employees of othrer companies, onsite engineers) who have seen your work but were not in charge or supervising act as a non-experience referance.


----------



## rcmcdougall

EnvEngineer said:


> Task: Grading of slope for erosion controlLevel of Responcibility: Engineer on site
> 
> Engineering decisions made: oversaw work by surveyor and excavators to insure grades, slopes and fill material met stamped engineering drawings.
> 
> Project: Alpha Corp Drainage Realignment
> 
> Task: Prepare Design Drawings for Runoff Culvert
> 
> Level of Responcibility: Design Engineer working undersupervison of Registered Engineer
> 
> Engineering decision made: Provided with run off estimates working with supervising engineer estimated pipe size, type of material, slope. Prepared draft drawing of culvert.
> 
> Project: Beta parking lot runoff control
> 
> the task is like the overall project task, engineering decisions made are where you applied engineering to complete the task (under supervision). it is necessary to review what is considered engineering and use the correct wording, remember the supervising engineer will be signing this confirming the work.
> 
> as far as the references and number of engagements go, i know 4 references are required. does that mean there must be 4 seperate engaments with a reference for each or can it be 1 or 2 engagements with multiple references for each?
> 
> BTW you only need 1 reference for all your work experience or can be more if you are claiming experince under more supervising engineers, you can have others (co-workers, employees of othrer companies, onsite engineers) who have seen your work but were not in charge or supervising act as a non-experience referance.


Thank you for the help. What do you mean it is necessary to review what is considered engineering? Do you mean I should leave off that I checked shop drawings and tasks that would be done by an intern?


----------

